

Offer HN: User feedback for your project - helen842000

I've found the HN community really helpful over the last 12 months, so I thought I'd use my first submission to offer something that others might find useful.<p>I'm used to analysing projects &#38; providing feedback reports for businesses. Also I've helped a few folks out here before with UI/UX suggestions and new ideas that come from taking a fresh look at things.<p>If you would find detailed user feedback for your project, idea or company helpful post here or drop me a mail!
======
helen842000
Hey all! Just a quick update (around 5pm GMT)

Just so you aren't all waiting and wondering, I'll be sending 5 reports out
per day over the coming week.

I'm really pleased I've had lots of requests and I hope the feedback I provide
is really useful.

I spend a good while on each site & writing up notes on all different aspects.

I sent 5 out last night and I'll be sending another 5 tonight and so on.

Thanks guys, hope you all have a great weekend!

------
traxtech
I you could spare a few minutes at <http://www.mobicentr.com>, I'll honored.
The site is not yet officially launch (there'll be an HN show) because I still
have to add screenshots and marketing text in the features pages; and update
the Android client.

I'm not a native English speacker, the text is not yet proofed by a
translator, so please forgive the spelling mistakes.

~~~
traxtech
I forgot: this is a B2B website, aimed at medium to big business (management
of Android devices fleet), I don't know if it fits HN, I mainly see B2C here.

~~~
helen842000
Ok no problem. I'll keep that in mind. Do you have a mail address I should
reply to? Thanks!

~~~
traxtech
my username @ gmail.com

Thanks!

------
hacker_jumper
Would love some feedback on Corsvi - <http://www.corsvi.com>

Got to add a proper 'about' page which explains it - but Corsvi is a content
discovery site which focuses on tech, formula 1, film, gaming and photography
right now (whilst still developing ranking methods). If you think it would
benefit from having more categories or anything else, do say!

~~~
helen842000
Sure! I'll look at it this evening and mail you back Fri.

~~~
helen842000
Have you got a mail address I can reach you on?

~~~
hacker_jumper
sure - navneet@corsvi.com

------
revorad
I've got a couple that could use some feedback:

<http://giniji.com> (shopping search)

<http://swym.me> (Share What You Make; this is a random weekend project that
I'm in love with.)

Thanks!

~~~
helen842000
I'm happy to take a look! It'll be over the next few days if that's ok!

------
leslyn
Just want to add that we received some really valuable feedback from Helen in
Dec and it helped us take our site to the next level! Her comments were not
only helpful but on target and extremely constructive! If you are getting
feedback - take it to heart and if not - you should!

------
carlsednaoui
Hi, I'd love your feedback on <http://www.roompatible.com>

I am relatively new to programming and would love to hear your thoughts!
Please feel free to contact me at myusername @ gmail.com

Thank you in advance!

~~~
helen842000
Sure, I'll take a look. Will get back to you in the next 24 hours.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thank you very much, looking forward to it :)

------
Permit
I'd love some feedback on a project I just launched called Jukebox For Me.
(<http://jukeboxfor.me>)

I come from a programming background so pointers regarding the interface are
more than welcome. Thanks.

~~~
helen842000
I was just looking at your site! I'll write some detailed notes & send them
across to you shortly!

------
mrgreenfur
I'd love your thoughts on WhiskeyNotes: <http://www.whiskeynotes.com> !
Any/all feedback and ideas are welcome! My email is ben@whiskeynotes.com

Thank you!

~~~
helen842000
Thanks Ben! Will send them across over the weekend :)

------
jessepollak
Just shot you an email, thanks so much for the offer!

~~~
helen842000
Replied :)

------
gdhillon
Hi, we would love some feedback on (<http://diglig.com>)

~~~
helen842000
Great, will do! What address should I email feedback to?

~~~
gdhillon
Thank you.. Email is in my profile now

